
'Bring back the replaceable laptop battery' - MilnerRoute
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/11/10/1831258/bring-back-the-replaceable-laptop-battery
======
Finnucane
What’s next? Upgradeable and repairable hardware? That’s just crazy talk.

